# Angeles Crest Enduro Drive/Hike/BBQ Sunday June 29th



## leonine99 (Jun 8, 2008)

We're doing the SoCal Vintage BMW drive & hike on a cool loop through the Angeles Crest on Sunday, June 29, 8AMish start. We'll hike at Switzer Falls, and then come back to John Barlow's place for a bbq midday.

$5 donation for the bbq, although if you register for the October meet the BBQ is FREE! Parking in the Angeles Forest is $5 for the day pass - http://www.kinsail.com/results.asp?p=socal&pt=store&DisplayType=Short&GroupID=6701&ItemID=116101

There were a couple of registration software glitches but everything should be in order now, if not, please let me know. Go to the socalvintagebmw.com website, and click the Angeles Crest Enduro link on the Warm Up Drives page. Everything should work properly from there. Let's get as many Vintage BMW guys signed up as we can and have a great drive, hike and BBQ.....! 
Jeff


----------



## leonine99 (Jun 8, 2008)

My apologies for anyone trying to register for the 6/29 drive in the Angeles Crest, or the 10/11 BMW Vintage meet at Woodley Park. The guys at MotorSportReg.com got the gremlins sorted out and there should be no registration issues. Remember, if you register for the October meet, the 6/29 drive and bbq is a freebie. I'd love to see a great turnout of 02's E3's, E9's, NK's et al, coming from Lompoc to National City and everywhere in between. Anyone who wants to be part of the fun please go to socalvintagebmw.com for all of the details, and click through to the registration links.....thanks so much for your patience, and looking forward to a great drive at the end of the month.


----------



## leonine99 (Jun 8, 2008)

My apologies for not looking into this further - apparently when you go to buy a day parking pass in the Angeles National Forest online, they wack you with a $4.95 shipping charge on top of the $5 fee, which feels excessive to me for sending a 3 ounce pass. If you go to this page:

http://www.fs.fed.us/r5/sanbernardino/ap/vendors.php

You'll find locations close to you where you can pick them up in person, and save the $4.95 for a gallon of gas. If you are planning on joing us for the drive/hike/BBQ PLEASE go on the socalvintagebmw.com website and go to the registration pages and sign up as soon as possible. We're less than two weeks away and we have to know how much food to order! Remember, if you register for the meet before the drive, you get the BBQ for FREE!! Thanks again.
Jeff


----------



## leonine99 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Angeles Crest Enduro Drive/Hike/BBQ NEXT SUNDAY!!*

The Angeles Crest Enduro Hike/Drive BBQ is NEXT SUNDAY! Luckily the temparatures will be much lower next week. We're looking to have a bunch of cars out there driving the mountain roads, a fun hike to the waterfall and then over to John Barlow's for the BBQ afterward. If you haven't signed up yet, please go to socalvintagebmw.com and register. If you register for the October meet, the Drive and BBQ is free! If you plan on hiking you need a Forest Service day pass to park, so go to:

http://www.fs.fed.us/r5/sanbernardino/ap/vendors.php

You'll find locations close to you where you can pick them up in person. We're less than a week away and we have to know how much food to order! Thanks again. 
Jeff
_________________
Stay tuned for more of SoCal Vintage BMW 
'75 Verona (The Red Menace) 
'72 Polaris sunroof tii (under restoration - about to hit the road) 
2005 Scott S3 Roadster (bicycle - STOLEN!) 
http://www.SoCalVintageBMW.com


----------

